# 3-D Binoculars



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*bino's*

I have a pair of leupolds, and my friend had a pair of nikons. out of all the binos I have seen the vortex furys are among the best.. for under 300$... dont get cheap bino's you will regret it later... especially on competions like IBO where there use alot of shadows. you need binoculars that really collect the light and give a crisp picture, a friend of mine now has a set of furys 10x42 and they are awesome. Vortex has a cheaper bino's too, but I think the fury is what you want.


----------



## TDykes (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks, Bird Dog have not looked at any Vortex bino's yet will take a look.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I have the Alpen apex's. They are awesome.


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

I have somr Alpin Apex 8.5x50 and they are great. Very bright.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

I would look at the Zen Ray ED2's. They are awesome bino's for the price!


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I have Alpen Shasta Ridge 10X42's. Great binos


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

The Alpine Apex are great and So are the Vortex Razors. Both have a great price for a high end peace of glass.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Anybody wanna comment on the 8.5X42 Nikon Monarchs?? How do they comapre to the Leupold Cascade or other Leupolds? Got some Gander Mtn. gift cards burnin' a hole in my pocket.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Might take a look at the BRUNTON binocs as well. 

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## cowchip (Mar 15, 2003)

*Vortex*

i would give vortex a look you can get alot of glass for the $


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Leupold HDs*



carlosii said:


> Anybody wanna comment on the 8.5X42 Nikon Monarchs?? How do they comapre to the Leupold Cascade or other Leupolds? Got some Gander Mtn. gift cards burnin' a hole in my pocket.


I have been thinking about getting a pair of binos on the high end for hunting and 3d, Leupold has a pair of 10x42 Gold Ring HDs for around the 700 dollar mark. Now this is more than alot of money for binos but then its not even what you could spend for Swarovkis which some 8 powers are like 2k. I have been sporting a 50 dallor pair of bushnells for like 10 years and my eyes are tired and I don't think that for one second I will regret spending the money on the Leuy HDs. Oh and Nikon has their Edge series I think that they will be great too..


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone have any idea who makes the binos for Bass Pro and Cabelas?


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Anyone have any idea who makes the binos for Bass Pro and Cabelas?


Meopta makes Cabelas.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

I have Vortex Fury 10x42's. Best glass I have ever owned. Love them for 3D!


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

field14 said:


> Might take a look at the BRUNTON binocs as well.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


x2 bruntons are great bino's by far


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

dingus250x said:


> x2 bruntons are great bino's by far


I have a set of Brunton Eternas, and wouldn't part with them.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Carson Binos*

Check out the Carson HD line, guaranteed for life, nitrogen purged waterproof internals. Priced right too!

You can buy them from Feather Vision


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

I thought 8 power was the strongest you could use for 3-D. Or is that for tourny's


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

htb said:


> I thought 8 power was the strongest you could use for 3-D. Or is that for tourny's


Your right in that IBO used to have an 8.5 X 42 limit. However, they removed that this year.
IMHO the 8.5 X 42 is plenty for 3D and hunting in the midwest. Higher power limits field of vision.
BTW, took the leap and got the Nikon Monarchs in an 8 X 42.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*binos*

Ibo lifted the restriction on bino's, a friend of mine just got vortex 10x42, and they arent that big at all, and crystal clear. I'd like more powerful binoculars too, but I dont' want to feel like im hunting in new zealand when i'm on the course either!


----------



## hkbwpro111 (Jul 18, 2005)

*binos*

i myself prefer the stieners they are perfect for 3d and hunting!


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

carlosii said:


> Anybody wanna comment on the 8.5X42 Nikon Monarchs?? How do they comapre to the Leupold Cascade or other Leupolds? Got some Gander Mtn. gift cards burnin' a hole in my pocket.


I have the monarch atb 10x42 and I like them, I did a side by side comparison with the vortex vipers, the nikon's were better especially since they were $200 less.


----------



## Bigbaddave (Jan 23, 2010)

i have nikon monarch 10x42 and like them


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Just got a pair of Leupold Acadia 10x42 today from Midway. They seem very clear and not to heavy for 3D, they seem like a good buy for $189.


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

I like the vortex binos. You won't find better customer service.


----------



## soonerman001 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Yukon Rambler 10x42 and i conpaired them to the Nikon monarch and not much difference except the price I paid 145.00 for them and the Nikon was 340.00


----------

